# Tagging & labeling circuits



## zac (May 11, 2009)

dielectricunion said:


> When running multiple circuits through a conduit, how do you identify each and keep them with their respective neutrals? Do you normally use different color for separate ungrounded conductors? Use tagging tape? Just wondering if there's a common or required practice to keeping track of your circuits from junction to junction. Aside from a few cafes I've never done commercial electrical work. I like to keep all circuits well identified and labeled throughout system but still trying to find an accepted and uniform way to do this.


If you work for a proper company you will use colored wire and number the wires. There is a number schedule to follow, it least in so cal.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Yes California may have their color codes, but be careful that wire insulation and the number tags as they have been known in California to cause cancer. At least that's what the warning label said.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Sorry I had too.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Most conduit runs carrying 20 amp 120 volt circuits shouldn't have more than three circuits in it in the first place. That makes it pretty simple


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Most conduit runs carrying 20 amp 120 volt circuits shouldn't have more than three circuits in it in the first place. That makes it pretty simple


I agree for derating purposes. My company would pull 2 or 3 full boats of #10.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

zac said:


> I agree for derating purposes. My company would pull 2 or 3 full boats of #10.


I'll do 2 full boats in 12 if each boat uses one neutral. Otherwise it's one full boat with 3 neutrals. Either way the cccs are the same


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Brady TLS2200..


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

I tape the neutral with the boat, using a different color phase tape for each panel. Circuit number and panel name is either written in sharpie and use a number booklet on makeup, or number booklet pre-wire pull to the can (I only install numbers on the panel side after makeup).


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I just bond all the neutrals to the junction box wherever they go through. One big blue wire nut and a ground pigtail. The electrons will find their way back one way or the other.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I just bond all the neutrals to the junction box wherever they go through. One big blue wire nut and a ground pigtail. The electrons will find their way back one way or the other.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

boats? motorcycles? Where have I been?

I think I used to throw (cut) a little notch or two or three on the wire. Crap that would be in '69 or '70 and to be truthful I'm not sure what I did yesterday.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

IslandGuy said:


> You're kidding, right?


:laughing::laughing::whistling2:


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

If you have 6 sets in a conduit, you can tape the sets together. In canada we use red black blue, so I'll put tape around red, black, blue and a white and label it 1. Do the same again and label the next set 2 and so forth. So I'll have 6 Sets, each set is labelled in the panel and JB.

Once everything is pulled you can label everything then if you want.


----------

